# new face of hunting



## mortalcare (Aug 8, 2010)

the oakland airgun club has put new meaning to old game.we consider squirells and rabbits to be compared to deer,birds like sparrows and robins to be close to small game and waterfowl to be similar to big game. every animal listed underwent tests of difficulty,power needed to take down,and population


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone is _really_ bored, eh? :-?


----------

